# grouper fishing question



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Typically I fish grouper the same way I fish for large snapper but with larger baits, simple knocker rig with a live bait or large squid. Anybody have any opinions on how to better target grouper. Is it just getting the bait past the snapper or is it more of the type of spot I am fishing. Ie.. snapper like any structure that is out there period end of story. Do grouper prefer natural bottom rocks lots of relief etc.... trying to get better at it any input greatly appreciated


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I always catch more and better Grouper on natural bottom. Lot's of relief is not necessary.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Go deeper and fish less relief , my best spots you will run right over them watching your machine and most likely never think to stop.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

I have thought that the case for some time, deeper water little relief more grouper. ... more I just need to do some more looking for that type of bottom.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Have you fished the "Mingo Ridges" out on the edge? You don't see a lot of relief there just a bump here and there but there are a lot of Mingo hanging around. The reason is that the bottom is what's called broken bottom, pretty much flat with a lot of cracks, crevasses etc. Are there any Grouper hanging around waiting to scarf on those Mingo? To quote Sarah Palin, "You betcha"!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Kim said:


> Have you fished the "Mingo Ridges" out on the edge? You don't see a lot of relief there just a bump here and there but there are a lot of Mingo hanging around. The reason is that the bottom is what's called broken bottom, pretty much flat with a lot of cracks, crevasses etc. Are there any Grouper hanging around waiting to scarf on those Mingo? To quote Sarah Palin, "You betcha"!


+1, here's a visual of what Kim is describing. Very thick mingo with nice grouper lurking below.









Jimmy


----------



## TunaWhistle (Dec 21, 2011)

Fishing these little to no relief areas do you fish your baits on the bottom, or give 5-10 cranks?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

For Grouper I will fish to the bottom sometimes with a Grouper rig, sometimes with a dropper rig tops hooks baited for Mingo, big bottom hook live baited for Grouper and every now and then even a carolina rig


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

TunaWhistle said:


> Fishing these little to no relief areas do you fish your baits on the bottom, or give 5-10 cranks?


 I know I will get an argument on this one but I lay my bait on the bottom it takes most of the leader and the weight and rigging out of the equation , you just need to come tight fast and get that big ole grouper turned quick.That and I tend to rig heavy -VERY HEAVY- while targeting Gags 100# braid, 250# 12' wind on leader, as small of weight as possible and 200# flouro leader which is about 4' and a heavy duty non offset circle hook .


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

recess said:


> I know I will get an argument on this one but I lay my bait on the bottom it takes most of the leader and the weight and rigging out of the equation , you just need to come tight fast and get that big ole grouper turned quick.That and I tend to rig heavy -VERY HEAVY- while targeting Gags 100# braid, 250# 12' wind on leader, as small of weight as possible and 200# flouro leader which is about 4' and a heavy duty non offset circle hook .


No argument here. Leaving your lead on the bottom stops the up/down motion imparted by the boat, and doesn't alert the grouper. You don't "play" a grouper. It's toe-to-toe war, hence the heavy rigging. I recommend a solid fiberglass rod also.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the pointers... Looks like I will head to the mingo ledges and start poking around.

Any recommendations for where to start. I'm not asking for anybodies secret numbers but to prevent wasting too much gas are there some good starting points or should I just head to 400 - 600 foot of water and start slow trolling until I find some good looking bottom or find a starting point and start drifting and reseting and drifting again?


----------



## GRAY AREA (Dec 28, 2011)

Start at 200' and work your way out. You don't see the snapper nearly as much past about 180'. Lots of Red grouper and Scamp in that range and you'll start seeing the big gags too. To deep and you see the tilefish, yellowedge, yellowmouth, etc.... All very tasty. Good luck.


----------



## lorenzopappaceno (Aug 18, 2013)

For best results I use 80lb mono main line, 125lb leader with a 7/0 owner circle, and a big ole pinfish hooked in the tail.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

The only time I've hooked baits by the tail and dropped them to the bottom in a current they died. Anyone else hook by the tail when bottom fishing and if so how specifically were you successful?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Hooking your baits anywhere except side to side through the upper lip will shorten their lifespan on the hook a whole lot. The idea is to get a big lively bait down to where Mr Grouper lives and for the bait to stay alive until it becomes a bottom dwellers dinner. You can get fancy and bridle a bait for grouper but I've never met anyone that does that.


----------

